# Which Rookie going to make the pro shoot down in Florida ASA Pro am



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Believe it was Justin Bethal that made his first pro shoot down his rookie year.


Got young guns coming up to pro class.


Fryfogle might get there in Florida.



Who you guys feel got a good chance.

DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

fryfoggle a good bet


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Jake Marlow


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ty Adkins if he makes the move will possiable get there.

Think he needs to shoot a year of semis first and clean house there 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Jake Marlow


No doubt Jake capable. Be interesting year as always watching these guys scores.
DB


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Fryfogle will, I have it from a source that he has something to prove


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bowtech11 said:


> Fryfogle will, I have it from a source that he has something to prove


I shot with him last weekend.....good kid...and nice shot....just sort of got the better of him on being greedy for the 12 ring.... actually a few targets got us all. LOL


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Jake Marlow for sure. He has been shooting target tournaments all during the off season - setting records and winning - leaving a path of destruction behind him i.e. he destroys his dad at every shoot as well as the rest of us participants


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Jake is shooting the best he ever has. Your right Mike destruction is a good word. Harsh but good. :darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

as long as they don't wear those light in the loafers tennis shoes


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3rdplace said:


> Jake is shooting the best he ever has. Your right Mike destruction is a good word. Harsh but good. :darkbeer:


Jake going to get there no doubt. If not Florida one day soon.

Really enjoy watching all these young guns moving to the pro ranks.

Maybe will see some new names on leader boards this year.

I could see Jake shooting World Cup one day as well. Hope these guys get the chance to do it all.

DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Would love to see them both do it! Enjoy it while you can your young and real life hasn't smacked them in the face yet! Young and fearless what I wouldn't give to be there again!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

should be interesting to see what happens, but if I were betting on it I would go with fryfoggle


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Did either one of them kick butt ad Presley's or the Iowa Pro AM! I bet they did they are awesome shots! Watch out Lancaster!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I think that this is going to be one of the best rookie classes in quite some time. Jake, Fryfogle, Ty Adkins (if he shoots pro), and also Matt Epperly, are all very capable of making the shootdown. Jake and Fryfogle will have an advantage at the first shoot since they both live in areas of the country with warm weather almost year round that allows them to shoot and judge targets in comfortable temperatures before everyone else, But I'm sure the others have been working really hard too. It will be exciting to see how well they handle shooting in the same group as Levi, McCarthy, Hopkins, Gillingham, etc. I'm sure they will all do good.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Fryfogle stay with same bow?? I'm interested to see if some pros do worse/better with new bows!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Gary Studt is eligible for rookie of the year in ASA since he has never done any ASA to speak of. My bet is on him as he is shooting ASA only this year.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jake is a stud...no ****.Well rounded archer and a fine young man.In fact Im watching him shoot right now and group hasn't left 2 inch dot at 40 in last 20 arrows.


----------



## NC ladyarcher (Jan 26, 2009)

That's incorrect. Gary isn't eligible for Asa rookie since he has shot pro in IBO 






IRISH_11 said:


> Gary Studt is eligible for rookie of the year in ASA since he has never done any ASA to speak of. My bet is on him as he is shooting ASA only this year.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm looking for Matt Epperly to make the shoot down .


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

NC ladyarcher said:


> That's incorrect. Gary isn't eligible for Asa rookie since he has shot pro in IBO


Ibo has nothing to do with ASA soy stuff


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

1monstertriumph said:


> Fryfogle stay with same bow?? I'm interested to see if some pros do worse/better with new bows!



Fryfoggle is staying with Hoyt.
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Fryfoggle is he on Hoyt pro staff?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Per ASA Gary is eligible for Rookie of the year. And since he is shooting for Prime this year he has all the capabilities to do well in the pro class. He was right there with the big dogs last year in the IBO with inferior equipment. He needed a pit crew with the equipment he was shooting last year. Limbs coming apart, cams breaking etc. That won't be the case this year. Come see us in Newberry at the doinker booth. We will have two Prime bows there as well to show. An Impact and a ONE that will be set up to shoot.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I personally asked Mike T a few years ago regarding this issue. To be eligable for pro rookie of the year, the archer cannot have competed as a pro in other orgs. I asked why, he said they were no longer rookie pros. 1st year pros are rookies call and ask him Maybe he has changed his mind since then. 




bhtr3d said:


> Ibo has nothing to do with ASA soy stuff


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> I personally asked Mike T a few years ago regarding this issue. To be eligable for pro rookie of the year, the archer cannot have competed as a pro in other orgs. I asked why, he said they were no longer rookie pros. 1st year pros are rookies call and ask him Maybe he has changed his mind since then.


Totally agree with this rule. Gary is no rookie pro by any means.

Bet he would say the same. 
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

DB, gary is a stand up guy imho


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

According to the ASA website, Gary shot an event in 2010 and an event in 2012 as a Pro. I'm not sure what effect this would have, but like previously mentioned, Gary is probably not a rookie. He is a great guy and a great shooter.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

shootist said:


> According to the ASA website, Gary shot an event in 2010 and an event in 2012 as a Pro. I'm not sure what effect this would have, but like previously mentioned, Gary is probably not a rookie. He is a great guy and a great shooter.[/QUO
> It won't.matter ...one of the youngin are gonna gunnin for.it


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

As I said per ASA he IS eligible.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> As I said per ASA he IS eligible.


Not if Terrell says he not. Always remember he has the last say!
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

DB has talked with tyrell before, I can see


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Maybe I am just missing it, but I cannot find any mention of Rookie of the Year in the rule book. Is it in there?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive spoke to Mike about it maybe 5 yrs ago. Unless he changed his mined No Gary IS not. 

Irish were are you getting our info? 
Besides, I really dont think Gary would want it any way. He has more class than that.

My wife shot womens pro in IBO a few years before shooting asa pro.... she was not eligable for Rookie of the year either...


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Cmon guys just accept it and move on. These are the facts and they are undisputed. Per MIKE Gary IS ELIGIBLE for rookie of the year.......Next


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

dont beleive it


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

prove it




IRISH_11 said:


> Cmon guys just accept it and move on. These are the facts and they are undisputed. Per MIKE Gary IS ELIGIBLE for rookie of the year.......Next


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Just come to the doinker booth in Newberry or any of the ASA shoots and ask the man.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

been there done that, Im calling BS on this one. Re-read my post regarding my conversation with Mike, the fact Gary shot IBO as a pro, 2 ASA events in the past, and no one else has been allowed to be eligable for rookie pro with prior pro 3-D events (regardless of org) these are the facts...im calling bs


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Call BS all you want. Doesn't change the fact that he is eligible for rookie of the year per Mike. Heck he even told him he could drop to semi pro and be eligible. Soooorrrrrry J Whitt


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Will see in 2013 what happens with rookie of the year.

ASA Members can decide if they feel it right or not. 

Personally hoping the semis who are making the move up win Pro rookie of the year.

DB


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Don't hate DB!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

If what your saying is true, and im 99.99 confident your WRONG, then Mike is going against his previous rulings on this issue. And he owes a few people apologies for not allowing others to do the same. Gary is not a Rookie Pro.. Hes not a Rookie ASA pro.... He would tell you the same.... 


Irish if your right and I wrong, Ill be the first to admitt it..... 
DB am I wrong?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> been there done that, Im calling BS on this one. Re-read my post regarding my conversation with Mike, the fact Gary shot IBO as a pro, 2 ASA events in the past, and no one else has been allowed to be eligable for rookie pro with prior pro 3-D events (regardless of org) these are the facts...im calling bs



Been where done what? Did you toss some rotten tomatoes and bananas in the flux capacitor on the DeLorean and zip to the future in Newberry? Your post said you talked to Mike 5 years ago. That was then this is now. Gary is eligible for rookie of the year. While you we're in Newberry with the DeLorean did you happen to get any yardage for C or D ranges?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not if Terrell says he not. Always remember he has the last say!
> DB


As you stated earlier DB "he has the last say!" Not the members.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Then I will be the first to protest it! Then the competition rules comitte will have the last say!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

What is the going rate for protests now?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> Then I will be the first to protest it! Then the competition rules comitte will have the last say!



Can you do me a favor and at least count to ten before you protest? 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Don't hate DB!


Irish_11

Im going to ask you a question.

If Jesse Broadwater/Reo Wilde decided to go shoot ASA Pro. Say they decided to learn to judge yardage.

Would you say there Ok for rookie pro of the year?

Gary from everyone I know as told me he a great guy and heck of a good IBO pro. Why is you think it hate when I personally feel he not a rookie and should not be allowed to compete as rookie of the year.

Ball in your court and Ill look forward to your answer.
DB


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Good luck in Newberry Gary! Don't mind all the haters here


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> As you stated earlier DB "he has the last say!" Not the members.


Your 100% right. Thats the one thing about ASA Im diffiantly sure about 100%
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Good luck in Newberry Gary! Don't mind all the haters here


You don't understand the word HATE! Once agian Im more than sure Gary understands what being talk about here. It has nothing to do with HATing anyone.
DB


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Jesse and Reo should both be eligible for rookie of the year seeing as how they have never shot enough ASA pro events in one calendar year to have ever been eligible.

Every pro no matter what their status is outside the ASA or their accomplishments is granted one chance for rookie of the year. To be eligible for rookie of the year you need to compete in 5 shoots and the classic. If Jesse and Reo decide to join Asa and compete at 5 shoots and the classic and have never done so previously as a pro in the ASA then they too are eligible for rookie of the year status. 

What's not to like here?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Jesse and Reo should both be eligible for rookie of the year seeing as how they have never shot enough ASA pro events in one calendar year to have ever been eligible.
> 
> Every pro no matter what their status is outside the ASA or their accomplishments is granted one chance for rookie of the year. To be eligible for rookie of the year you need to compete in 5 shoots and the classic. If Jesse and Reo decide to join Asa and compete at 5 shoots and the classic and have never done so previously as a pro in the ASA then they too are eligible for rookie of the year status.
> 
> What's not to like here?



Everyone entitled to there opionins. Thanks for being honest.

Will see what happens in 2013. Is it Ok if I have my favorite pros to root for without you calling it hate?

I happen to like the three semis Marlow, Atkins and Fryfogle and will be rooting for them just so you know.
DB


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

No problem DB. By all means root for your favorites. The whole hate thing was just an expression not to be taken literally. Gary is a stand up guy as are most of the shooters in the pro class. If you are going to Newberry stop by the doinker booth and look at the new products for 2013. I wasn't trying to hijack your thread although it looks that way somehow. I apologize and like I said stop by and I will buy you a refreshment. Good night DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> No problem DB. By all means root for your favorites. The whole hate thing was just an expression not to be taken literally. Gary is a stand up guy as are most of the shooters in the pro class. If you are going to Newberry stop by the doinker booth and look at the new products for 2013. I wasn't trying to hijack your thread although it looks that way somehow. I apologize and like I said stop by and I will buy you a refreshment. Good night DB


Wont make it to Florida.

Actually turning 55 Ill be shooting more NFAA events than ASA 3d this year. Paris most likely.

I wish Gary all the luck in the world and all the pros. Should be an interesting year with all the new pros.

Glad to see Gary shooting ASA
DB


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am sure Gary is a great guy and we know he is a great shot, but how can someone be called a "rookie" that has shot Pro in ASA at 2 previous events (Illinois in 2010, Kentucky in 2012)? He has also shot in the Pro class in NFAA (Vegas 2002, indoor nationals 2005, 2010). In IBO, he has shot in the Pro class since 2002 also. I don't think someone should be eligible for rookie of the year who has shot in the Pro class for more than 10 years in every other organization, and had 2 podium finishes last year in IBO. It would be a shame if a "true" rookie lost the title because of this. This is nothing against Gary at all. It's not his fault if the ASA organization decides to classify him as a rookie, but I don't consider someone a rookie who has been shooting in the pro class since Jake, Fryfogle, Epperly, and Adkins were in Elementary school.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am with 3dshooter25, the first time he chose to shoot a asa shoot as a pro was the year he should have been eligible to be rookie of the year. He chose to shoot pro and not go to enough events to qualify for the honor.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3dshooter25 said:


> I am sure Gary is a great guy and we know he is a great shot, but how can someone be called a "rookie" that has shot Pro in ASA at 2 previous events (Illinois in 2010, Kentucky in 2012)? He has also shot in the Pro class in NFAA (Vegas 2002, indoor nationals 2005, 2010). In IBO, he has shot in the Pro class since 2002 also. I don't think someone should be eligible for rookie of the year who has shot in the Pro class for more than 10 years in every other organization, and had 2 podium finishes last year in IBO. It would be a shame if a "true" rookie lost the title because of this. This is nothing against Gary at all. It's not his fault if the ASA organization decides to classify him as a rookie, but I don't consider someone a rookie who has been shooting in the pro class since Jake, Fryfogle, Epperly, and Adkins were in Elementary school.


If the person has already shot pro at a ASA event he can not go for rookie........just like we hardly ever have a senior pro rookie of the year, because they were pro and moved up because of age...


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

to get a real answer for this try posting it on the ASA site. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

3dshooter25 said:


> I am sure Gary is a great guy and we know he is a great shot, but how can someone be called a "rookie" that has shot Pro in ASA at 2 previous events (Illinois in 2010, Kentucky in 2012)? He has also shot in the Pro class in NFAA (Vegas 2002, indoor nationals 2005, 2010). In IBO, he has shot in the Pro class since 2002 also. I don't think someone should be eligible for rookie of the year who has shot in the Pro class for more than 10 years in every other organization, and had 2 podium finishes last year in IBO. It would be a shame if a "true" rookie lost the title because of this. This is nothing against Gary at all. It's not his fault if the ASA organization decides to classify him as a rookie, but I don't consider someone a rookie who has been shooting in the pro class since Jake, Fryfogle, Epperly, and Adkins were in Elementary school.


Agree, but the bottom line I don't think Gary would ever put himself in a position of question. He's a PRO who goes out of his way to make others around him better by sharing his knowledge and being helpful to others. See ya in Florida Gary...


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm too worried about my own score right now to be worrying about the pro class results. lol


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

dont know gary, dont shoot pro or even semi, what about you irish? I agree with the majority on this if he has shot pro then he is not a rookie- rookie means newbie, stephen altizer shot pro for several yrs, quit shooting then decided to come back, he went to semi and won out, when he went back to pro in 2012, while talking with justin bethel ROY came up, altizer told bethel that he was not eligible for ROY as he had shot pro previously, I dont know the man but when the young guns get cranked up it would be hard for him to run with them if he has any age on him, I will bet on fryfoggle, talk is cheap but watch this about august


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

with the rumbles about changes in the IBO system there may be more IBO pros coming into ASA than usual. so Gary may not be the only new kid in the mix.

i don't see anything about ROY in the rules, but looking at how some other organizations conduct ROY systems i considered NASCAR. danica patrick certainly can't be called a "rookie" in terms of her years in Indy Car series. yet this year she and ricky stenhouse will both be competing for ROY in the Sprint Cup series. in MLB a triple A player can be called up, but unless he's played in a certain number of games he won't be considered a candidate for ROY. 

this is a real thicket and i'm not certain how Mike is going to resolve it without pizzing some folks off...but then that has happened before, i guess.

in any event, i shot with Gary at a local shoot a few years back and he's pretty darn good. i've also shot with Ty and "Hey" Jacob...it ought to be an interesting year for sure.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Most, if not all of us, agree with your statement JM. I dout Gary is even aware of the ignorant comments made by Irish. Very recently, I spoke to a couple of 3D pro veterens and they all agreed that ASA Rookie of the year is for Rookie Pros Only.

Irish, if your truly Gary's friend, you should consider putting a lid on it. I doubt he wants to be considered an idiot based on the comments YOU have made and not him.



Joseph McCluske said:


> Agree, but the bottom line I don't think Gary would ever put himself in a position of question. He's a PRO who goes out of his way to make others around him better by sharing his knowledge and being helpful to others. See ya in Florida Gary...


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

As a matter of fact J Whitt Gary is very aware of my comments. We have shot together for years. He and I just got done shooting at Boars Nest in Spencer, IN. Well actually I shot and he judged since he is coming off shoulder surgery. Newberry will be the first time Gary will shoot a bow since last August at the IBO Worlds. Nobody here is at fault and nobody is ignorant except maybe those casting stones. I can only divulge what Mike at ASA has said. Studt is eligible for ROY! Do you like apples Whitt?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Apples oranges grapes watermelons. Love all food. If what your saying is true. Ill be the first to come say i was wrong


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Good to hear Whitt. Sounds like your a stand up guy. If I can just get Gary to listen to me he will do well. He can be a cantankerous one when he wants to be. Head like pure granite. Been working with him for years and just last year I was finally able to punch through that block of granite on top of his shoulders. Last year he was finally able to take the pebble from my hand. We will see if the little grashopper can repeat in 2013. G-Man get those cams fixed will ya.


----------



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

I have shot with gary be for i knew gary and his dad when they had thier bow shop in brookville. Gary is a good shooter. I think once he gets started he will do great.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Jacob!! See ya in the shoot off!!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

All this "Rookie of the Year" talk,...... And is Gary eligible? Seems like you guys are over looking the real threat for the title! Them young guns coming out of Semi Pro are very talented and will make some waves this year in the Pro Class. My money would be on Jacob Marlow, he is ready! 

PS.....Hey Jacob!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BAArcher said:


> All this "Rookie of the Year" talk,...... And is Gary eligible? Seems like you guys are over looking the real threat for the title! Them young guns coming out of Semi Pro are very talented and will make some waves this year in the Pro Class. My money would be on Jacob Marlow, he is ready!
> 
> PS.....Hey Jacob!!


No doubt rookie of the year will be fun to watch in pros. Always interesting to see how rookies manage the move up.


Jamison and Bethal had success the first year.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Not knocking Gary Studt, but this should answer the issue. Just saw it a few minutes ago. Noted above, the NFAA Vegas shoot is another issue. I brought this up before and no real answer was given. There is no Pro class as in designated Pro, no license or paper work needed, no membership required of any organization and a indoor paper target event - far different than 3D.
Though truly up scale the Vegas shoot is no more than the Badger races I raced in years ago. Throw the money in and run.... 

http://asaforum.com/index.php?action=post;quote=50578;topic=7629.0;last_msg=50605


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Adkins and Marlow finished behind Fryfogle so he looks like first out of the gate.........and the race is on.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Business as usual at the ASA. Levi, Hopkins and others collecting the young guns money. All rookies in the Pro class where contributors at the Florida ASA not competitors. Would expect to see the same the rest of the year. Lets be honest folks as long as Levi is healthy all others are shooting for second.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MicheaL Fryfogle had a good tournament. Didnt have the best second day but his day coming.

Long season and these rookies will get there.

Levi didnt burn the circuit up when he started.

DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

were some of those young guns shootin' blanks? :teeth:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Looks like from the records Levi's first Pro Event he finished 11th and didn't win until his 2nd year it was his 9th event as a Pro Mississippi Pro Am. I think Micheal did really well and will continue as well as the other Semis!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I understand where you guys are coming from. As an avid tournament archer who is around the top pro's a lot I can tell you this. Levi does just enough to win. The guy honestly does not know how good he is. He has yet to push himself. There are many other top pros who feel the exact same way. Like I said earlier as long as he is healthy all others are shooting for second. The guy is that good.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> I understand where you guys are coming from. As an avid tournament archer who is around the top pro's a lot I can tell you this. Levi does just enough to win. The guy honestly does not know how good he is. He has yet to push himself. There are many other top pros who feel the exact same way. Like I said earlier as long as he is healthy all others are shooting for second. The guy is that good.


Understandable in 3d Levi the top gun. But in indoor and world competition he yet to prove to be the best.

Giving much props for winning indoor nationals and Redding.

Jesse Broadwaters winning six outdoor nationals is a feat I doubt anyone will match.

Reo dominated World cup last year and won Lancasters already this year.

Really hard to say who the top gun. 

But certianly Levi owns 3d right now.

He a very talented archer.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Reo didnt win Lancaster this year it was him and Jesse were the last men standing in finals and Jesse won.

My bad!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Understandable in 3d Levi the top gun. But in indoor and world competition he yet to prove to be the best.
> 
> Giving much props for winning indoor nationals and Redding.
> 
> ...


jUST A small question....but didn't Levi win Vegas before???


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> jUST A small question....but didn't Levi win Vegas before???


Nope


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> Nope


thanks, I didn't know either way


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Understandable in 3d Levi the top gun. But in indoor and world competition he yet to prove to be the best.
> 
> Giving much props for winning indoor nationals and Redding.
> 
> ...



Like I said DB ask any of the other pros and they would agree. If Levi cared about World Cup or Vegas and worked at it he would dominate there as well. Reo and Broadwater would be playing for second.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Like I said DB ask any of the other pros and they would agree. If Levi cared about World Cup or Vegas and worked at it he would dominate there as well. Reo and Broadwater would be playing for second.


Maybe ask Reo. You do realize Reo won more than his share of majors. He dominated world Cup archery and thats no easy task at all last year. He beat Levi more than Levi beat him. Know facts before talking.

Levi didnt beat Jesse at Lancasters or Reo so who better the archers that won or Levi? Reo and Jesse dont take back seat to anyone.

Might ask Christenberry how fun it was to shoot world cup against those guys.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> jUST A small question....but didn't Levi win Vegas before???


I dont believe levi won Vegas. Jesse and Reo have won both Im queesing more than once.



Dont recall that at all.
DB


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Maybe ask Reo. You do realize Reo won more than his share of majors. He dominated world Cup archery and thats no easy task at all last year. He beat Levi more than Levi beat him. Know facts before talking.
> 
> Levi didnt beat Jesse at Lancasters or Reo so who better the archers that won or Levi? Reo and Jesse dont take back seat to anyone.
> 
> ...


I think what he is saying is that if Levi dedicated himself to the spot game he would dominate there.......which is a big if.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> I dont believe levi won Vegas. Jesse and Reo have won both Im queesing more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has made 2 or 3 shootdowns, but has always been out early in Vegas.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

reylamb said:


> I think what he is saying is that if Levi dedicated himself to the spot game he would dominate there.......which is a big if.


Until he wins as many as those guys its all talk. 

Doers and talkers. Reo and Jesse have set wins that no archer may achieve again in there lifetime.

I dont think anyone realizes how many majors Reo got under his name.

Jesse winning six in a row outdoor nationals almost shooting perfect will never be done again. Jesse won his share of majors.

Take nothing away from these archers who have achieved greatness.


Kinda like members here saying they could shoot against the pros of I had time to practice.
DB


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Until he wins as many as those guys its all talk.
> 
> Doers and talkers. Reo and Jesse have set wins that no archer may achieve again in there lifetime.
> 
> ...




Let me put it in perspective DB. Levi's earnings last year alone quadrupled what Reo or Broadwater made. Levi and the rest of the great archers go where the money is. 3D still has the biggest manufacturer contingency money. Is Dave Cousins a great archer? Probably one of the best in the world and has a resume to back it. Yet we all know what happened when he tried to step in the 3D arena. That's right pure beatdown. Sent him running for the hills with his tail tucked between his legs. I had this discussion with the arrogant Dietmar Trillus at last years IBO Worlds. I told him that any pro archer in 3D given the time would smoke the world cup guys. He asked me why don't they shoot world cup then? I told him because 3D pros shoot for green backs not cheerios bowls!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Let me put it in perspective DB. Levi's earnings last year alone quadrupled what Reo or Broadwater made. Levi and the rest of the great archers go where the money is. 3D still has the biggest manufacturer contingency money. Is Dave Cousins a great archer? Probably one of the best in the world and has a resume to back it. Yet we all know what happened when he tried to step in the 3D arena. That's right pure beatdown. Sent him running for the hills with his tail tucked between his legs. I had this discussion with the arrogant Dietmar Trillus at last years IBO Worlds. I told him that any pro archer in 3D given the time would smoke the world cup guys. He asked me why don't they shoot world cup then? I told him because 3D pros shoot for green backs not cheerios bowls!!!!


So you know how much Reo gets paid and has made in his career? 

Reo/Jesse beat Levi and yet you still talk smack. Where are you getting your facts!

20 yrds isnt that hard of game. But Reo and Jesse just showed who was the last men standing at Lancasters. Who walk away with the cash there?

Now if you would like to place a bet on Levi at Vegas 

Ill take Reo. How much do you really like and feel Levi will finish ahead of Reo in Vegas?

Dont be bashfull. We can send the money to be held by Reylamb. Show us how much you feel he will beat Reo.

$100.00

Reo and Jesse arent trying to win a yardage judging contest. They shoot 100% pure archery. Best pure shooter.

Just so you know anyone shooting for Team USA gets my respect. You do realize Reo won Nimes in Germany. Thats about the only tournament he hadnt won. Pretty impressive resume Reo got with winning. 
DB
DB


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

You good with that?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Understandable in 3d Levi the top gun. But in indoor and world competition he yet to prove to be the best.
> 
> Giving much props for winning indoor nationals and Redding.
> 
> ...


t:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

IRISH_11 said:


> Like I said DB ask any of the other pros and they would agree. If Levi cared about World Cup or Vegas and worked at it he would dominate there as well. Reo and Broadwater would be playing for second.


t:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Maybe ask Reo. You do realize Reo won more than his share of majors. He dominated world Cup archery and thats no easy task at all last year. He beat Levi more than Levi beat him. Know facts before talking.
> 
> Levi didnt beat Jesse at Lancasters or Reo so who better the archers that won or Levi? Reo and Jesse dont take back seat to anyone.
> 
> ...


t:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

this is a thread about potential ROY for ASA...lots of off-topic argufyin involving current pros...just sayin'.:walk:


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Best archers in the world shoot where the money is at. Currently that is 3D. I'm not good with the bet DB. Glad to see you are willing to go out on a limb and take Reo. Levi made more this past weekend with all his contingencies than Vegas will pay. You good with that?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> this is a thread about potential ROY for ASA...lots of off-topic argufyin involving current pros...just sayin'.:walk:



This is an A and B conversation soooooooo C your way out of it. You good with that?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

you honestly think there is more money in 3D than vegas? you need to quit drinking


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Best archers in the world shoot where the money is at. Currently that is 3D. I'm not good with the bet DB. Glad to see you are willing to go out on a limb and take Reo. Levi made more this past weekend with all his contingencies than Vegas will pay. You good with that?


Are you serious. Reo gets the serious cash from Hoyt and contengency. You think winning Vegas don't pay? 

Your all talk and no put up. Vegas is 20yrds. Surely you got more faith in Levi than this!

I swore it was about head to head who the best.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> t:



Could have swore I started this thread and feel I can take it any direction I want.

Maybe go start your thread.:mg:
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> you honestly think there is more money in 3D than vegas? you need to quit drinking


The Top Dog winnng Vegas is one thing. One great big chunk of change for sure for 3 days. And then there's was Levi's own statement in A.N.N. of knocking down $72,000 in 6 weeks. This is not chump change.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Know one well .


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> So you know how much Reo gets paid and has made in his career?
> 
> Reo/Jesse beat Levi and yet you still talk smack. Where are you getting your facts!
> 
> ...


Dan some people just dont get it... but then again you cant fix dumb....


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

3Dblackncamo said:


> you honestly think there is more money in 3D than vegas? you need to quit drinking



Vegas is one shoot. If there were any amount of money to be made at spots or world cup then the top shooters would be there.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

shooter74 said:


> Dan some people just dont get it... but then again you cant fix dumb....




I clearly get it. I get that Levi's W-2 will double if not triple Reo's. Only thing dumb here is people not understanding facts.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> The Top Dog winnng Vegas is one thing. One great big chunk of change for sure for 3 days. And then there's was Levi's own statement in A.N.N. of knocking down $72,000 in 6 weeks. This is not chump change.


Vegas is around $25.000 to $30,000 in three days. Maybe more. 

Believe all three NFAA indoor events pay allot more than 3d events. 

Bottomline to say your the best you got to go beat the best at there game on regular basis. 

You will never not see me not give Levi lots of respect for his ability to shoot a bow. Amazing ability and yes I have heard many say he the best. Heard the same said about Jeff Hopkins. Wanna call them the best of 3d that would be a true statement. But to say there the best over all has yet to be done and until Levi goes dominate these guys on there game I disagree.

Makes for good discussion. Good for archery! Im very much looking forward to Vegas and praying for someone to cover the shoot down like it should be covered so the world can see who the best on that three days event.

Lancasters is pretty good stage and coverage was great. Looking forward to Bowjunky coverage of ASA Florida shoot down.

DB



DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> I clearly get it. I get that Levi's W-2 will double if not triple Reo's. Only thing dumb here is people not understanding facts.




Post these figures up if you know all this. Show me the facts. 


DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Besides company contracts, there really isnt that much money in ASA 3D.

Even with a few grand in contingency considering all the travel i doubt a few make more than they spend.

Some of the top shooters are on their companies payroll and thats common across all venues of archery.

These guys living out of hotel rooms and mileage on their vehicles, with all meals eaten out adds up for sure.

Very few are fortunate enough to do only this for a living, many work/own a 9-5 job.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Besides company contracts, there really isnt that much money in ASA 3D.
> 
> Even with a few grand in contingency considering all the travel i doubt a few make more than they spend.
> 
> ...




You really are in the dark. I know the top pros at Mathews get anywhere from $600-$1500 per shoot plus entry fees paid. Some even higher. Levi is sponsored by GMC so no vehicles to worry about. Plus all the contingencies the manufacturers pay him not to mention the signing bonuses just to put their accessories on his bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Could have swore I started this thread and feel I can take it any direction I want.
> 
> Maybe go start your thread.:mg:
> DB


best idea i've heard all day...:rock:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

IRISH_11 said:


> This is an A and B conversation soooooooo C your way out of it. You good with that?


no...actually i'm not ok with that. but i sure as heck ain't gonna lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> You really are in the dark. I know the top pros at Mathews get anywhere from $600-$1500 per shoot plus entry fees paid. Some even higher. Levi is sponsored by GMC so no vehicles to worry about. Plus all the contingencies the manufacturers pay him not to mention the signing bonuses just to put their accessories on his bow.


Levi doing a hunting show and I wont dissagree he not making allot of money. Reo certianly not hurting. Reo once told me you go win and you will get paid.

Archery unlike other pro sports. Contracts and moneys are not disclosed. I heard rumors of different archers and there contracts but that basicly just that! No facts to support it. 

But you really dont know the truth.

So in your opionion the manufactuer who pays the most makes the worlds greatest archer is this correct? 

I tend to have my opionion on archery and who is the best archer. Not based on highest bidder.

Archery so much more than cash winnings which we will never know those facts.
DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

IRISH_11 said:


> You really are in the dark. I know the top pros at Mathews get anywhere from $600-$1500 per shoot plus entry fees paid. Some even higher. Levi is sponsored by GMC so no vehicles to worry about. Plus all the contingencies the manufacturers pay him not to mention the signing bonuses just to put their accessories on his bow.


Funny thing is..... I was told several of this directly from a Factory Staff that DOES collect a check for each event. Matter of fact he didnt go into specifics of amounts but told me exactly how it worked. So yes....I do have a clue.

Few make tons of cash, most make enough to cover expenses - PERIOD! 
Some get different amounts based on the cost of each event/travel etc....

But the fact remains VERY few are getting rich shooting archery from the 3D side alone.

15 years ago, when there was 40-100K on the line at various events it was different. But now, with all that gone, some major manufacturers pulling back contingency there is even less money.

Notice how I said in the first line "besides contracts" - it seems you just need the feeling to argue, thats fine. Take your time and read, you may learn something if you open your mind.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

For Irish - I will highlight a few key points 



Garceau said:


> Besides company contracts, there really isnt that much money in ASA 3D.
> 
> Even with a few grand in contingency considering all the travel i doubt a few make more than they spend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

IRISH_11 said:


> You really are in the dark. I know the top pros at Mathews get anywhere from $600-$1500 per shoot plus entry fees paid. Some even higher. Levi is sponsored by GMC so no vehicles to worry about. Plus all the contingencies the manufacturers pay him not to mention the signing bonuses just to put their accessories on his bow.


4 days of hotel, gas, flights, rental cars and eating out....... can eat through 600 really quickly, and maybe come close to the 1500 mark depending on a few variables. So they broke even, lost money or maybe-just maybe on the 1500 mark had a few extra bucks. But even at 300 extra dollars they arent quitting a real job for it 

Then take into account only a couple people actually made any money......I will stand by my statement saying only a few are making good money from 3D alone.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> You will never not see me not give Levi lots of respect for his ability to shoot a bow. Amazing ability and yes I have heard many say he the best. *Heard the same said about Jeff Hopkins.* Wanna call them the best of 3d that would be a true statement.
> DB


Jeff though did win Vegas once and going head to head with one of the great Masters, Dave Cousins.

Of course, if the top 3Der were to go world target only, how would that effect the dollar game? Rough example; 3 world top dogs get X $ amount. Now, increase the top dogs to 15 and ?????


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> 4 days of hotel, gas, flights, rental cars and eating out....... can eat through 600 really quickly, and maybe come close to the 1500 mark depending on a few variables. So they broke even, lost money or maybe-just maybe on the 1500 mark had a few extra bucks. But even at 300 extra dollars they arent quitting a real job for it
> 
> Then take into account only a couple people actually made any money......I will stand by my statement saying only a few are making good money from 3D alone.



Should have expected this from you target guys. Keep in mind there were 43 shooters in Open Pro at the Florida ASA. Of that 43 only maybe 15 were capable of making the shoot down. This in itself is only a few. So I guess you are right Garceau. Only a few making good money. You stand by your statement and I will stand by mine that when the dust clears the 3D guys still will earn more than the spot guys. I guess until any of us see W-2's we will never know. Guess DB was right just all smack. That's whats great about America. I can speak freely for now. Who knows after these next 4 years.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I still love you DB. You good with that?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> I still love you DB. You good with that?


Im good with that. 

Lets see what happens in Vegas.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Jeff though did win Vegas once and going head to head with one of the great Masters, Dave Cousins.
> 
> Of course, if the top 3Der were to go world target only, how would that effect the dollar game? Rough example; 3 world top dogs get X $ amount. Now, increase the top dogs to 15 and ?????


I know very well and Jeff was the first million dollar (winnings)archer from what I heard.

Nathan and Chance have won there targt venues as well.

Believe me these 3ders know where the money at and its indoor NFAA. Winning one of the three NFAA events is a home run in earnings compared to a 3d event.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Garceau said:


> 4 days of hotel, gas, flights, rental cars and eating out....... can eat through 600 really quickly, and maybe come close to the 1500 mark depending on a few variables. So they broke even, lost money or maybe-just maybe on the 1500 mark had a few extra bucks. But even at 300 extra dollars they arent quitting a real job for it
> 
> Then take into account only a couple people actually made any money......I will stand by my statement saying only a few are making good money from 3D alone.



Kevin keep in mind Hopkins hit the million dollar mark in winnings. We will never know how much Mathews was actually paying him. 
It certianly wasnt cheap. Like Reo commented to me you win and you will get paid. More you win the more there willing to pay.

Would love to actually know what manufactuers are paying each archer. Think many would be surprised who getting paid and how much.
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Back to original intent of thread please


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Kevin keep in mind Hopkins hit the million dollar mark in winnings. DB


Over a million and this back in 2002 or 2003? Had to pick a "few coins" since then


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Was a lot more money up for grabs back in them days. Need another corporate sponsor 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Daniel , got to shoot with fryfogle in the team shoot and you are rite , what an outstanding young man , and one h--- of a shot. We won the team shoot on z range with a 40 up and that's with no 14's , he was also very helpful answering any questions I had, he helped me to my best finish on ten targets ever, I shot 12 up with his yardage judging, great guy for sure hope he does well this year


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

candymaker13 said:


> Hey Daniel , got to shoot with fryfogle in the team shoot and you are rite , what an outstanding young man , and one h--- of a shot. We won the team shoot on z range with a 40 up and that's with no 14's , he was also very helpful answering any questions I had, he helped me to my best finish on ten targets ever, I shot 12 up with his yardage judging, great guy for sure hope he does well this year
> View attachment 1588673


Youngman got the it factor. My shooting partner stopped and shot a few days with Micheal after Florida. Art gave him all he wanted. LOL You can figure Marlow Fryfogle and Atkins all are the future of 3d Pros. Everyone needs to realize these are very young men. There only going to get better and there already good. Certianly great for pro class to see more and better compitition.

Pro class takes some getting use too shooting next to Levi and Jeff and feeling you can hang.

Congrats on winning the $100.00 Helps pay for some gas.:wink:
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im good with that.
> 
> Lets see what happens in Vegas.
> 
> DB


Cream rose to the top. Congrats to Levi and his time will come.

Jesse and Reo are shooting machines and no one can say there not the best pure shooting archers today.

Proven time and time again. Irish11 your were smart not to bet.:wink:


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Smart indeed. I believe that was Levi's first three Vegas rounds of the year.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Cream rose to the top. Congrats to Levi and his time will come.
> 
> Jesse and Reo are shooting machines and no one can say there not the best pure shooting archers today.
> 
> Proven time and time again. Irish11 your were smart not to bet.:wink:


Unless Obama has changed the constitution I can say whatever I want. Jesse and Reo are good archers no doubt but take them out of their element and place them with Levi an Jeff on a 3D range and they will look foolish. I don't believe Levi when taken out of his element looked that foolish or am I missing something? You good with that?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Unless Obama has changed the constitution I can say whatever I want. Jesse and Reo are good archers no doubt but take them out of their element and place them with Levi an Jeff on a 3D range and they will look foolish. I don't believe Levi when taken out of his element looked that foolish or am I missing something? You good with that?


Were talking archery. Best shooter and not best judging at yardage.

Its 20yrds and if your good that should be very easy for any skilled archer.

You good with that! No excuses in archery.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> Smart indeed. I believe that was Levi's first three Vegas rounds of the year.


You now making excuses for him. Levi did well and gave it his best shot. 

Incredible archer and deserve much respect.

DB


----------

